# Dell Vostro 1500 operating system restore



## jkwan (Dec 26, 2008)

As of now i'm trying to get my vostro 1500 back to factory settings. However I am also missing the cd that allows me to do this. Does anyone know how i can get the cd or any other way to do the system restore?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Many Dells have a restore feature that restores the pc to the state it was shipped. See this for more

http://support.dell.com/support/top...e=&os=&component=&lang=&doclang=&toggle=&dl=]


----------

